# Chickens of the Sky



## Skychickens (Mar 29, 2018)

Sometimes I just like showing off artwork. Originally it was just supposed to be a "I'm trying to learn my tablet" and "since my gallery is a catchall might as well show off what I am proud of" thread but now it's just be shamelessly self-promoting.







I did some color adjustments and minor changes to my fursona. I’m really digging the style both of the coloring and for the linework. It was very comfortable and enjoyable. I really like how their fur reminds me of a flapper dress XD


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 31, 2018)

I just have the lineart dealt with right now, need a break. Not sure when I am going to get back to it and actually color...but I drew my first bit of NSFW and I am enjoying how it came out so far.

www.furaffinity.net: [WIP] [NSFW] Tentacles by Skychickens

Speaks volumes of the kind of person I secretly am when this is the subject matter I jump to first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Will update this post when I finish)


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been playing Stardew Valley again and apparently decided to practice with some fanart.







I really like the style I went with these. Not sure why I kept the shading under Sebby's arm. Oh wow and I borked up shading on the Emily one something fierce. Uh...pretend there's...multiple light sources. Yeah...


----------



## Skychickens (May 11, 2018)

I made a cool bottle while bored with my mouse today. Perhaps offering cute little coms with it as a base may be fun at some point.


----------



## Skychickens (May 13, 2018)

Okay this one is actually my wife’s. She thinks she doesn’t draw well.


Spoiler


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 1, 2018)

Okay the magic is a little wierd but I was bored and decided to splice pokemon sprites and make my sona. So I did. Seriously considering seeing if I could trade these for pokemon. >.>
Except they take awhile so....


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 3, 2018)

Was practicing making smooth lines, shading, highlighting, and finding something that was really comfy for me so when I make a shop I am set. Oh boy was this everything I wanted and more~


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 26, 2018)

Ahh I haven't posted lately! Some commissions I managed!














Some icons








And an adorable picture for myself


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 27, 2018)

Finished my newest doodle.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 29, 2018)

I finished another doodle today. This one is of my sona's wife Maggie Evergreen


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 4, 2018)

A lovely comm I finished recently


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 17, 2018)

Some other comms I have finished in the recent past














And a pendant of LV


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 22, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: NSFW: Experiment Gone Wrong by Skychickens

Just finished up my first complete NSFW piece.


----------



## Anjeka (Aug 22, 2018)

Your shading and lineart styles are so cute!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 22, 2018)

Anjeka said:


> Your shading and lineart styles are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 26, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Okay this one is actually my wife’s. She thinks she doesn’t draw well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's got kind of a Frank Miller quality to it, but like from when he was good before he completely lost his shit. I like it. And all your stuff too, I wish I could afford you.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 26, 2018)

David Drake said:


> It's got kind of a Frank Miller quality to it, but like from when he was good before he completely lost his shit. I like it. And all your stuff too, I wish I could afford you.


I should put up another one of her more recent ones. It’s pretty stellar. 

Thank you for all your kindness, for hers and mine! If you ever need even an icon or a headshot, I sell those really cheap.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

i love your art style


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i love your art style


Thank you!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 26, 2018)

Forgot to post this here


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh boy here I am forgetting to post here again! Some more comms I managed up









Also I sketched out a shippy picture of my favorite ship ever 


Spoiler


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 13, 2018)

Couple more comms~!









Spoiler: Bonus dumb HUGE dancy WW gif


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 18, 2018)

I love your style oh my gooooosh


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 18, 2018)

The Cospunk Prince said:


> I love your style oh my gooooosh


Why thank you!


----------

